# Partner with Type 1 Diabetes



## H_11 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi,

I know I should probably ask my partners nurse or consultants but they can be extremely difficult to talk to.

My partner is Type 1 diabetic, are the chances high that our baby will have Type 1 diabetes to? I do not have diabetes and neither do any of my family. He really struggles with managing it and is currently going through a burn out I try my absolute best to support him and make things as easy as possible I even inject his insulin for him sometimes when he has bad days I know exactly what I am doing btw lol. But it just gives me anxiety incase my baby will have it because I have seen how difficult this can be. I think anyone with this diagnosis is truly amazing (Type1/Type 2). As this can be such a hard thing to live with, I am sending you all love. 

Any advice is appreciated. 

Thanks 
H


----------



## admc26 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi there @H_12 and welcome to the forum. 

I'm no expert and I'm sure others on the forum will know more about this than me, but I am under the impression that, although genetics can indeed factor into whether someone will develop T1, it is not solely down to their genetic makeup and so I would say that it is definitely not a certainty that your baby will develop it.

I'm sorry to hear that your partner is struggling. I know you said that his care team can be difficult to talk to, but are they aware that your partner is struggling? It may be worth trying to flag it up with them and see what support they could provide you with. 

Obviously if you have any other concerns please don't be afraid to ask again on the forum.


----------



## H_11 (Oct 11, 2021)

admc26 said:


> Hi there @H_12 and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm no expert and I'm sure others on the forum will know more about this than me, but I am under the impression that, although genetics can indeed factor into whether someone will develop T1, it is not solely down to their genetic makeup and so I would say that it is definitely not a certainty that your baby will develop it.
> 
> ...


Hi @admc26! 

Thank you so so much for your reply!! 

This is really helpful and made me feel reassured. Yes his care team are aware he struggles with managing his diabetes. They have arranged an appointment for him to speak with the dietitian and consultant but they keep cancelling and rearranging for some reason! Not the best but hopefully they do not cancel his appointment in November as he definitely needs as much support he can get right now. 

Thanks again for replying. Take care 

 x


----------



## Inka (Oct 11, 2021)

Not at all @H_12 The chances are slightly increased but still low, and most definitely not high! Most people who develop Type 1 do *not* have a close relative with it.

Apparently the risk for a baby with a father with Type 1 is approximately 1 in 17. That’s an average risk, obviously other factors can affect it.

My concern is that your partner sounds like he’s struggling a bit. Do encourage him to seek support from his team. Type 1 is hard work and sometimes a little support can make all the difference.


----------



## H_11 (Oct 11, 2021)

Hi @Inka 

Thank you so much for replying to me.

I did not know that statistic so that has helped me understand it abit better! I tend to not google things because not everything you read on google is correct.

Yes definitely! I try my absolute hardest to support him with his diabetes I try take as much pressure as I can off him. I make his lunches everyday and calculate the exact amount of units he will need for it but there is only so much I can do. I wish I had it instead of him! It is so frustrating for him but frustrating for me also. He does not listen to me when I try talk to him. I’m hoping it’s a phase that he will grow out of as he is 22 and had it since he was 13 it could possibly be burn out.

 But yes hopefully his team can support him a lot more, when he eventually gets seen to.

Thanks again for your help and reply. X

 x


----------



## Inka (Oct 11, 2021)

You sound a fantastic, caring partner @H_12  If you suspect burnout, try to persuade him to talk to his team. Perhaps as you say it’s just his age. It’s hard realising you’re ‘different’ when you’re in the early years of adult life. Each year of Type 1 that goes by is a bit of a downer. All we can do is shift the load around a bit and keep on going.


----------

